# Form Question



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

No you shouldn't do that. That means you're overdrawn. Pics would help.

Jake


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I know... I need to get someone to take my picture for me. Cuz I cant do it myself... I just think I'm overdrawn but NO ONE in my family knows anything about archery and my boyfriend won't text me back... SO. Had to ask y'all.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

ill help ya, im a certified USA. coach when your at full draw, the valley should be right under your eye. the string should be touching the tip of your nose bow arm straight but not tense and locked.you should not have to move your head to see through the peep.....get the form perfect.....you ever hear practice makes perfect? well its not true in the archery world. you can shoot forever with bad form and never get any better..... dont ask a friend, neighbor, or a know it all guy..... get the form perfect, then its all down hill.without a good foundation, everything else will fail........


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

A lot of people have told me I have one of they best forms they've seen (yea I'm braggin :wink and I usually ask my instructor's kid (my boyfriend) or my instructor. But my arm is locked, I keep grazing my arm, and the string is past the tip of my nose. So yeah i'm thinkin I'm overdrawn. What is the valley??


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

You can lock your arm, you want bone on bone from hand through ahoulders


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

N7709K said:


> You can lock your arm, you want bone on bone from hand through ahoulders


I don't know what that means...


----------



## Hilgy1 (Jul 5, 2011)

The issue of slapping your arm with the string can be easily taken care of by opening up your stance. If you are right handed move your left leg out a little. I see kids that close their stance often have that issue. I was just certified to be a NASP instructor and that was one of the tips they gave us in working with kids when they keep hitting their forearm. Your grip can also be causing the issue. Gripping the bow to deep in your hand can roll you wrist in and cause the same issue. Hope this helps.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't grip the bow. I have my stance open. my left foot is pushed back and pointed towards the target. My general form has no problems. I really think it's my draw.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

ok i see whats up, your a female im guessing your bow arm is double jointed real bad? if not ,all you need is a new grip.....if the arm is dbl. jointed you must bend the elbow.on the bow arm or get a good arm guard.if its not dbl. jointed you need to move your thumb[rt.handed] to the right,so its at about 2 oclock on the grip this will move the hand so the bone is on the grip,and it puts pressure on the thumb stopping l-r t movement.... and this will move your arm away from the abuse of the string...... no one like a string burn....


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Roll your wrist is easiest way... 

Keeping bone on bone provides stability and allows for a more positive shot and pressure between the bow and the grip


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

if your string is brought up to the corner of your mouth and your elbow is locked u probably need to be a half inch shorter draw length and thats if the facts above are true and that your shoulders are ligned up as well.
I'm sure youre double jointed in the elbow just like most girls, but you definitely need to have your elbow just slightly bent and that w/ the perfect draw length will definitely solve your problem.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Having a locked elbow isn't necessarily a bad thing. If it's over extended that's one thing but having it locked (so the pressure is on your bones) will be much steadier than using pure muscle to keep the bow back. Try rotating your elbow inwards and see if that helps. If your still hitting your arm, it could easily be your draw length is to long. As far as the double jointed thing, I don't know what you'd do about that. As long as you keep your elbow in and keep your shoulders relaxed so they don't ride up, plus if your DL is good, you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

look, pics are needed if you want an answer.. dl is probably good, but anchor could be off or dl could even be off.. grip could be bad etc.. can't tell without pics


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> look, pics are needed if you want an answer.. dl is probably good, but anchor could be off or dl could even be off.. grip could be bad etc.. can't tell without pics


Was going to say the same thing. We could spout off a lot of things, but until we see what we are talking about, or words mean nothing. Please post a full on one, and one of your back elbow so I can see how that lines up with the arrow.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Alright I'll get on that as soon as I can. Idk when the next time is I'll have enough light and time to shoot and take a good picture. And I'm not double jointed.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

Michaela, you may have luck by changing your grip slightly, use the following pictures as a reference.

















The first picture shows the area of your hand that should make contact with the grip. The second picture shows the proper hand position to move your arm out of the way. You should notice that the bow hand is at a 45 degree angle to the grip. 

This is what I tell my students: 
Set your bow hand on the riser grip on the outside of your life line, on the meaty part of your thumb. Relax your fingers. The knuckles of your bow hand should make an angle of 45 degrees to the bow. The tips of your index and middle fingers may touch the front of the bow very lightly. Your thumb should point towards the target. 

This all works best if you use a wrist lanyard or finger loops.

If your draw arm elbow is pointing straight back and your draw arm is in line with the arrow your draw length is fine. 

TAO


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

For compound shooters - proper grip and anchor point. 

Your bow arm should be rotated so that the elbow is pointing directly to the side. It's easier to do when your grip is correct. I have my kids practice by leaning against the wall with their bow arm hand placed flat against the wall and then have them rotate their elbows to the side. (of course there shouldn't be a bow in your hand)

Notice the first knuckle of your release hand index finger should be directly below the ear canal (or as close as you can get).
















Depending on the bow you may or may not be able to touch the string to the center of your nose.

All of the previous post still applies.

TAO


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Got to have a locked arm. The more bone to bone connections the less muscles you use will allow you to hold the most steady.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

I dont lock my elbow, my arm is straight though, to the OP pics are needed but the string slapping your forearm is most likely a not so good grip. pictures of good grips were posted, try them and see what happens.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

Michaela MMM said:


> Okay since apparently know one I know can help me with this... I'm wonderin if my draw length is too long. I keep grazin my arm. And I shouldn't be able to lock my elbow when I pull back, should I?


I was wondering how you made out with this.

TAO


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I was waitin till this Thursday when 4H starts back to ask my instructors what they think. I've pretty much stopped hittin myself though and I figured I'd just chalk it up to gettin used to the new bow. They measured me out and I'm 26 in. so I've got the right length goin, even with the release.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

Michaela MMM said:


> I was waitin till this Thursday when 4H starts back to ask my instructors what they think. I've pretty much stopped hittin myself though and I figured I'd just chalk it up to gettin used to the new bow. They measured me out and I'm 26 in. so I've got the right length goin, even with the release.


Cool, let me know how it works out. You can also have your instructors send me a private post.

TAO


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

They're not on ArcheryTalk. Haha


----------

